# Ghost Shrimp



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I was thinking of getting some ghost shrimp for my 55G. They would be with what is in my sig... I'm sure they would get eaten though.... 
what do you guys think?
Plus how long is their life span?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes they would be lunch very quickly in that tank. They live a cpl of years.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

dang I figured as much, lol oh well


----------

